# 5/8 lightweight USG



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I hear its coming to my area around Feb. Anybody get a chance to use it yet?


----------



## TDI Scott (Feb 26, 2011)

Great stuff.. It will add years to your career. It cuts crisper and is stronger too...


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

TDI Scott said:


> Great stuff.. It will add years to your career. It cuts crisper and is stronger too...


Cool. I have been using the 1/2" stuff for a few weeks. The ceilings and dividing walls are USG 5/8 12 footers, but its not lightweight. My rockers will be delighted come Febuary. I could probly special order it but the stuff coming in right now is really sweet. For one of my upcoming projects I had to order 16 footers at the gcs request. Master bedroom and bonus room are both 16 foot in length or width so I had to order a dozen. I guess he dont like butts..


----------



## storming34 (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.usg.com/sheetrock-ultralight-gypsum-panels-firecode-30.html


----------

